# Vex and his Hedgie bag



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

So i sewed a hedgie bag out of fleece for my new buddy Vex. 
I finally got him eating kibble by syringe feeding him Hills A/D and sugar water.

When i first put Vex in his hedgie bag yesterday he just ran out and sat on his litter instead. Today after a bath he is trying to dig his way out the bottom of the bag of so it seems. I filled the bag up with fleece for him to dig in, but he just digs to the back of it and then starts scratching the bottom of the bag like he is trying to run around inside of it. His legs keep slipping on the fleece. There is no exposed thread at all on the entire bag.

Is this normal behavior? and can you see anything wrong with him doing this?

Mind you i jsut got him on Tuesday and he has never had a hedgie bag before. 
He started doing this after i fed him and gave him an oatmeal bath.

I find it nice that he likes to sit on my lap and do it and not try to climb out of the bag constantly like he was, kind of like a cuddle time or what have you. I jsut want to make sure what he is doing is safe.


Thanks!


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

My hedgehog does that all the time! It's like he's trying to go deeper into the bag and he keeps digging and digging and never gets anywhere :lol: I don't see what harm it could do, like you said there's not any loose threads so he couldn't hurt himself doing it.


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

yeah when I'm holding my hedgie in a towel in my lap, he likes digging and scratching away. I think it's his way of nesting/burrowing and it's pretty normal. As well, your hedgie may just like digging. It's only if you think your hedgie is distressed and is trying to seriously get out of the bag that you should be worried about the digging. Otherwise...have fun laughing at him!


----------

